# Anyone plow a current Lowes account? Bidding this year for the nationals?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

The lowes portion of the contract scope is out of this world... multiple reports are required, sign offs, crews check in/out of locations each visit. No fueling onsite unless authorized each time by an on duty manager... really? 

Let me just let this machine sit , or waste 10-15 minutes to go inside to have another sheet signed to allow ME to fuel OUR machine with OUR fuel... crazy.

So many loopholes to allow them to not pay in the end, i'd be surprised if you were paid for 50% of the work completed.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Lowes*

Thats why i wouldn't bid any of the ones here in pa, what a joke.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Here we go again. Same stupid requests, by the nationals. Why don't we all just get regular accounts, and leave the nationals hang to buy their own equipment?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Rc2505;1639989 said:


> Here we go again. Same stupid requests, by the nationals. Why don't we all just get regular accounts, and leave the nationals hang to buy their own equipment?


Been avoiding them for years, no downside,I'd rather have 25 medium accounts that appreciate my services than a high risk low pay pita account! I jokingly tell my customers about my" hands around the neck" collection rule . Got burned for about 10k and finally figured it out.(this was before I discovered this site and educated myself).I set my self up so I'm not affected by loosing a couple of accounts, diversify! Stand firm.


----------



## jonanderson (Oct 3, 2012)

Have any of you guys purchased plows from the guys at Quality Truck and Equipment in Bloomington, Il? They gave me a really good deal on 2 plows and a tornado spreader.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

leigh;1639990 said:


> Been avoiding them for years, no downside,I'd rather have 25 medium accounts that appreciate my services than a high risk low pay pita account! I jokingly tell my customers about my" hands around the neck" collection rule . Got burned for about 10k and finally figured it out.(this was before I discovered this site and educated myself).I set my self up so I'm not affected by loosing a couple of accounts, diversify! Stand firm.


AMEN Brother!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ram, are you a masochist? 

You seem to enjoy complaining about these stupid contracts, bid them and get them and then spend spring and summer *****ing about not getting paid by these same stupid companies that want us to sign unreasonable contracts. 

Throw them away, everyone should know better than to even consider working for these morons. Just for grins, who is this one from?


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

We chose not to bid after reading scope and requirements. Too much BS


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I get calls all the time from nationals mainly for landscaping services, I turn them all down some might be good but most are probaly bad. I just rather deal with people face to face any day of the week.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

lilpusher;1640594 said:


> We chose not to bid after reading scope and requirements. Too much BS


Same here,
We did two stores 2 years ago for Mirrorlawn was supposed to be a 3 season deal, they broke the contract after first year to go with someone cheaper, all his equipment was worth 1/4 of what I was using to do one store. The bid packet I looked at was for Springwise same specs, they tell you it's a 2" contract but hidden is "maintain slip free conditions" so it's really clear lot, that comes from Lowes, I assume because both nationals used same specs & terminolgy. Springwise wanted per push or something along those lines (I don't recall), I'm not sticking my neck out without a guaranteed check every month. The landscape portions they wanted a lot of hoops jumped through, pricing per yard, estimated quanities, etc. to much BS for lowest bidder type work.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've plowed Lowes for 5 years now. Sounds like this years bid is all the same contract scope, however I can tell you none of that was ever enforced. Like another on here said, its all cover your a$$ stuff just incase a situation were to arise that it could be used to their advantage. But no manager really cares if you fuel your equipment on site, in fact I doubt any of them would even know you are fueling equipment.

However I will say that I chose not to place a bid on any Lowes accounts this year, withdrawing as the incumbent. Nothing negative about it, just not the direction I'm headed in.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

merrimacmill;1641651 said:


> I've plowed Lowes for 5 years now. Sounds like this years bid is all the same contract scope, however I can tell you none of that was ever enforced. Like another on here said, its all cover your a$$ stuff just incase a situation were to arise that it could be used to their advantage. But no manager really cares if you fuel your equipment on site, in fact I doubt any of them would even know you are fueling equipment.
> 
> However I will say that I chose not to place a bid on any Lowes accounts this year, withdrawing as the incumbent. Nothing negative about it, just not the direction I'm headed in.


You didn't say if you were working for Lowes directly or through a national ?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

RLM;1641670 said:


> You didn't say if you were working for Lowes directly or through a national ?


It was through a national, whom I've never had any trouble with.

Payments would be slow sometimes, but on the other hand a month ahead of schedule other times - so I'll say it all balanced out to be fair. I don't advertise ESM companies on here, so PM me if you want more info.

Collin


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I did lowes for mowing last year this year and snow last winter. They actually paid faster for snow than for mowing. It was through Brickman and really no BS to jump through. The only issue I had was getting preautorization to presalt before expected ice. Took 2 hours for them to call me back, it was 3 am though. 

All in all, I was pretty happy. Made good money and not much headache over other lots.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've done a couple lowes stores for the past several years. i did have to re rid this season. i have bid through a few nationals. still waiting to hear which one has them. 
anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

The crazy scope and requirements? Not the nationals. It is Lowes who writes the scope. And they have no clue what they are doing. I saw the bid sheet they had to submit. I've been pushing snow as a shoveler since I was 6 for my Dad and I've never seen anythign so crazy. Somebody should do an intervention with Lowes.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dfd9;1640462 said:


> Ram, are you a masochist?
> 
> You seem to enjoy complaining about these stupid contracts, bid them and get them and then spend spring and summer *****ing about not getting paid by these same stupid companies that want us to sign unreasonable contracts.
> 
> Throw them away, everyone should know better than to even consider working for these morons. Just for grins, who is this one from?


If i dropped every national account, i'd literally join the joe blows mr. plow your driveway around this area of NJ... There is nothing to get on your own. Its taken us years of marketing just to gain a few commercial accounts. We have a handful of places that are 50k to 150k sq ft, but thats not going to make money or operate our entire fleet each season. Granted, we make good money on those accounts per actual time spent there.

Its hands down 100x easier to just go in, document your work, plow/salt, bill and the end of the month or storm. Some accounts we email an invoice after each week or each major storm, IE over 6" of snow or where plowing is required. Its so much easier than doing your own invoicing, then calling on the phone, internet, emails, adjusting stuff, getting denied services, having to get more sign offs, organizing which locations require signoffs and if they're open or have to go back....

5 years ago, we had 1-2 commercial accounts on our own, all the rest were subbed from nationals, we progressively get bigger, more trucks, more equipment, need more sites. We need 200-500k size sites or dozens of small stuff like banks, pharmacies, chains etc. We were able to bid our ONE LOCAL BANK last year, they sent us the bid, and attached it said they have a $3k yearly budget... fine if it doesnt snow, but we're not taking liability in NJ for 3k for a bank that has a 24/7 drivethrough atm. Plowing only, sure, even with that, i'd rather not take it if we're not salting all year, we all know thats where the money is.

Thanks to another semi-local company, who plowed all of their snow with a large front end loader into the entrance of a site we were contracted to handle in 2009-2010, a 3 year contract for two 100k-125k sites on two of our truck routes that would have paid good money and been a great client, were lost. It cost us $6k in attorney/court fees to settle a $10k original bill for $4,000.00. They were going to counter-sue for loss of income from the one site because it had to close down an additional day after one of the blizzards. The company who plowed in the entrance with 8-9ft of packed snow, 50 feet wide and 30+ feet deep from street to parking lot, claimed no responsibility. I had demanded $2,250~ for our loader fees to bring in one of our machines MID STORM to this site, off another site, to move the pile just to get our trucks in.

Attorney recently filed claim against them in superior court for contact interference, which equated on paper to well over $100k loss, which i reduced to a little over $50k for the suit. The company, after receiving police report, photos and case information, didn't even answer the complaint in court. Now they'll institute a bank levy against the company and eventually i'll get a check. Its still a loss, i'd rather have the account. We went above and beyond for this client even with something as crazy as another company plowing them shut and their lawyers blamed us for it.

This company plows million sq ft complexes, i believe owns over a dozen skid steers, another dozen backhoes and loaders and probably two dozen trucks and trailers. We called them when it happened, all they had to do is send one of their guys over to bucket away the snow back to their side, at least so we could get in. They couldn't have cared less, maybe it was done intentionally, as the account we serviced was Brickmans old account and i think they had it out for Brickmans and didn't realize it was us doing the plowing that year.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If it were me I think I would stop plowing if that's par for the course plowing in NJ. Sounds like it's not worth the hassle. Things must be much different here in Ct. We leave the big loader sized lot's to the large excavation companies. No way you can or would want to play that game. Tons of small to mid sized lots around here to keep everyone "happy". Lifes to short to be chasing the mirage of the big time. Oh well time for a beer and a nap!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone hear who got the new Lowe's contract for 2013-2014, just heard yesterday from one national that they didn't get it, haven't heard from another one I bid it through. I assume its been awarded though....


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i talked to 2 nationals today and both told me they had not heard yet. which one told you they didn't get it?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

SnowHill11;1645447 said:


> Anyone hear who got the new Lowe's contract for 2013-2014, just heard yesterday from one national that they didn't get it, haven't heard from another one I bid it through. I assume its been awarded though....


Brickman. I got a bid request from them for our local Lowes on July 3rd.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

A company called National Maintenance Systems in RI, sent out a nice email saying thanks for the bid, Lowe's chose low price over quality, hope to work with you in the future. Made me think it must have been awarded then, still waiting to hear from Spring Wise


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I also got the bid requests in July but was under the impression it was so they could submit bids and that the contract had not been awarded yet but would be in September.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just heard from Springwise they didn't get it. Got a call from Mirror Lawn about the one local to me, said they have the contract through December of this year and hopefully it will renew. Anybody worked with them? They offered it to me for $22,000 for the season, sounds waaay too low to me. Anybody else heard anything for this winter on Lowes?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mirror has them. still waiting for the contracts. I've already done the pre season walk through with the managers. I've taken care of a couple Lowe's stores for the past 3 years with mirror. slow pay but you do get paid.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

grf_1000;1650334 said:


> Mirror has them. still waiting for the contracts. I've already done the pre season walk through with the managers. I've taken care of a couple Lowe's stores for the past 3 years with mirror. slow pay but you do get paid.


Who has NY. Can't seem to get an answer from anyone. Store manager doesn't even know.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Care to share a ball park what you get for a Lowes from Mirror and how big the lots are? My local one is about 4.5 acres which I think is pretty standard.... I thought is was worth closer to $55,000 seasonal.... We average about 15-20 events, at least one of which usually being 10-20"


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

SnowHill11;1650380 said:


> Care to share a ball park what you get for a Lowes from Mirror and how big the lots are? My local one is about 4.5 acres which I think is pretty standard.... I thought is was worth closer to $55,000 seasonal.... We average about 15-20 events, at least one of which usually being 10-20"


86" average up here...Mirror subbed it out for $30K seasonal plowing/salt...
5ac


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

OK, about 65" average here, I was looking at putting one larger loader on it and then using a truck, just the loader rental would be about $24,000 though. What equipment are you running on them? Seems like you might be able to plow if for $30,000 but I can't believe you're making reasonable money plowing and salting for $30,000, guess I need to find a way to lower my costs....


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

SnowHill11;1651179 said:


> OK, about 65" average here, I was looking at putting one larger loader on it and then using a truck, just the loader rental would be about $24,000 though. What equipment are you running on them? Seems like you might be able to plow if for $30,000 but I can't believe you're making reasonable money plowing and salting for $30,000, guess I need to find a way to lower my costs....


I didn't say I was doing it for 30K.... Mirror offered it to me for that price. I refused when they wouldnt budge on their price. I wouldn't get out of bed for that.... I confirmed with both the company thats doing it, as well as the store manager that was what it went for. your not making any $ that's the problem....lowes had a loader on the lot while home depot's next door was done with a skid (they didn't have any parking left at the end of the season)... I don't know what that one went for....


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mick76;1651198 said:


> I didn't say I was doing it for 30K.... Mirror offered it to me for that price. I refused when they wouldnt budge on their price. I wouldn't get out of bed for that.... I confirmed with both the company thats doing it, as well as the store manager that was what it went for. your not making any $ that's the problem....lowes had a loader on the lot while home depot's next door was done with a skid (they didn't have any parking left at the end of the season)... I don't know what that one went for....


Ok, that makes me feel better about my numbers, I got your post mixed up in my head with the other guy that said he's done a couple lowes for Mirror. A skid seemed a little undersized to me, I think I'd rather run an ag tractor with loader and push box. I'm still learning pricing on commercial, but didn't think I was double what I should be....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Still waiting on BFS to find out if they retained them in our area.

As far as I can tell, Lowe's likes to break up regions/areas and give them to different nationals.

There is even a difference between us, Peoria, and Champaign on what each Lowes gets for services between grounds/lot/winter services.


......


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

BFS is still waiting in CT. also.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

slc12345;1651282 said:


> BFS is still waiting in CT. also.


From what I am being told BFS does not have NY or CT. But can't seem to get a straight answer from BFS. What's the hold up? Could Lowes be going internal and BFS trying to win them store by store with there reginal offices? Then rehire same subs as last year? Maybe a good time to talk to SM at Lowes and cut out the middle man.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i wish they would go back like that. we made more $$$ with a zero tolerance then I do now with a 2" trigger.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

Mirror did not get Lowes back in NY state.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

just got an email from mirror today. they lost Lowes. mind you this is after we were told lowes was going to resign with them. mirror even had yes already do are preseason instection with the store managers. I have a meeting g tomorrow with our district manager maybe she knows what's going on.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I wondered when Mirror said they had confirmation that Lowes would re-sign but didn't have the contract yet... so its not Mirror, not Springwise, and not National Maint. Systems, at least for Western, NY, anybody know who else might have gotten them or have the official word on who did get them? Seems like its getting pretty late in the year to be figuring out a major contract like that, its not unheard of to have a snow storm here in the next couple weeks....


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm hoping it goes back to the old days. store mgr. handles it. more money for us cutting out the middle guy.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

BFS held on to the snow in CT and RI. They lost sweeping and grass and lost snow,sweep and lawn in NY. This is what my area manager told me 1 hour ago, not sure of other states but those he told me directly.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got the word today...

BFS retained the snow and grounds maintenance for our area. Not sure about the sweeping though..

My only concern is seeing what the numbers are for snow. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's at least 15% higher than last year. If it's lower than the past, then we will pass on the contract.



........


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

White Gardens;1652091 said:


> Just got the word today...
> 
> BFS retained the snow and grounds maintenance for our area. Not sure about the sweeping though..
> 
> ...


Id be happy to have ours back at last year's rates.


----------



## SummerSnow (Oct 22, 2013)

SnowHill11;1645447 said:


> Anyone hear who got the new Lowe's contract for 2013-2014, just heard yesterday from one national that they didn't get it, haven't heard from another one I bid it through. I assume its been awarded though....


Brickman was awarded the Lowe's account for the 2013-14 season. They were also awarded Home Depot. I was told that both are 3 year contracts.


----------



## jwilkers2vt (Jan 14, 2012)

Brickman lost Virginia snow removal. Anyone have an idea of who got Virginia? They lost the Home Depot in our area as well.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow..........


Will elaborate later.......



.........................


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

White Gardens;1656033 said:


> Wow..........
> 
> Will elaborate later.......
> 
> .........................


Commenting on your renewal offer?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

merit has them in pa, better prices than brickman actually on the 3 i have


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Maclawnco;1656096 said:


> Commenting on your renewal offer?


Yes......

I need 48 hours to digest it. That and there is new amendments to the scoop of work.

The decision will actually be based off of the possibility of getting another lot that is 9 acres.

........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1656109 said:


> Yes......
> 
> I need 48 hours to digest it. That and there is new amendments to the scoop of work.
> 
> ...


I got a call from them asking me if I take on a Lowes that was 50 miles from me. They was having problems trying find someone. I said no, Then they ask me if I knew anyone that would do it I said no again ,but I didn't ask what they was paying. Must not been much. If it was anything like the Home Depot a person would go broke on the salt side.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Antlerart06;1656154 said:


> I got a call from them asking me if I take on a Lowes that was 50 miles from me. They was having problems trying find someone. I said no, Then they ask me if I knew anyone that would do it I said no again ,but I didn't ask what it was paying. Must not been much. If it was anything like the Home Depot a person would go broke on the salt side.


Merit offer a 3 year contract for ours at 50% what it should be. I told them what I would do it for. They said they don't think they can make that happen. Ok, good luck then. Lol


----------



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

I found the price to be at least 50% off id say even more. With the prices their offering if would cost me money to plow the lot. My insurance is going through the roof this year. Its not worth the liability for such little profit.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wilnip;1656261 said:


> Merit offer a 3 year contract for ours at 50% what it should be. I told them what I would do it for. They said they don't think they can make that happen. Ok, good luck then. Lol


I pass this one to a another guy and he jump on it 
If I knew we going have a lite winter it be worth it and odds for that was really low.
I know how many inches I had for last 30 yrs and a lite winter only comes every 10 years or so and we already had one 3 yrs ago

I have another lot really close to same size but smaller and I made 2/3 more then this one was going pay


----------



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep in mind the way the contract reads if it doesn't snow you have to pay a percentage back to them


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Silverstreak;1656107 said:


> merit has them in pa, better prices than brickman actually on the 3 i have


I agree. I did a Lowes for Brickman for the last 2 years. I got a little more out of them the 2nd year (only $2000 more), so that more than covered my salt. This year, Merit is giving me $6500 more than Brickman and quite a bit more on the landscaping side, so I am happy!payup


----------

